# Big stinky mouse



## pumpkinmouse (Sep 27, 2015)

I've posted about her before trying to find a resolve for her unbearable pee smell, inevitably nothing worked. I became more curious about her since I added more mice to my group & she still dwarfed all of them in size. All I've been able to find remotely similar to her situation is minimal information about Lep*ob, which comes with a series of issues that I believe would cause her to smell so strange. I don't know if Lep is applicable, I've also heard large size also comes with recessive yellow carriers - but if you know more about it than I obviously do, please tell me about it. I'd love to understand her better & give her the most comfortable life possible.
Note: she eats the same amount or less than all of my other mice. She used to be extremely active but seems to be struggling with the loss of her cage mate & has been taking some lazy time. This is her & her sister.


----------



## micurious (Nov 7, 2015)

Woooow, that is a dramatic difference.


----------



## Enron (Dec 5, 2015)

Hehe, big stinker! Have you found out anything yet?


----------

